# Fuel Pressure Regulators



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

What is the consensus on the best fpr for use with the 4 bar program. I have heard that people have had problems with holley, NOS, paxton units, etc. Thanks,

Todd


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Areomotive, and Stillen makes a nice unit as well.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Nismo, Aeromotive, Stillen, I have a Nismo but it's not installed yet.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i am running a aeromotive on my gti-r motor.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Aeromotive

http://www.store.yahoo.com/sr20performance/aeradfuelpre.html


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

What about the Nismo f.p.r.? Is it good?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Todd98SE said:


> *What is the consensus on the best fpr for use with the 4 bar program. I have heard that people have had problems with holley, NOS, paxton units, etc. Thanks,
> 
> Todd *


The Nismo regulator is the best even though it is very plain looking. Aeromotive or AEM is also good.

Avoid Holley and NOS like the plague!

Mike


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

what if you have a 1.6L?? AEM has a universal FPR, will this bolt up with out any major mods??


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

I have a NISMO FPR on my Classic and I am very happy with it. Like mentioned it is a plain simple peice. My sources highly recomend them...


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

Does the NISMO FPR LET YOU LOWER FUEL PSI, if so do you no how low


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

W10DET2020 said:


> *Does the NISMO FPR LET YOU LOWER FUEL PSI, if so do you no how low *


Yes, as low as you would reasonably want to I guess, I have only lowered 5-6 psi less. Generaly, you would not even want to do this much when tuning.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Hey guys, why would you be lowering your fuel pressure? 
I happen to have the aeromotive fpr on my car. I bought it to raise the fuel pressure since I ran the car turbocharged with stock injectors @5psi. It was an insurance, as I didn't want to spend the money on the new injectors. 

I just got a set of the 370cc injectors from a bluebird and have two questions:

1) What are these supposed to look like and what part numbers 
should appear on them. I bought these used over the net, but 
how do I know that these really are the 370cc ?

2) Can I just lower the fuel pressure without getting the 
computer reprogramed from JWT again?

I'll appreciate any help. 

TIA


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

im kinda still in automotive101... lol.. can someone explain to me what a fuel pressure regulators purpose is and how to use it and when do you want one.. im reading books.. and talking to auto techs. im learning all about boosting and juicing up cars.. i have a N/A 1.6... and ive been reading peoples threads and posts about boosts and juices.. and i think for the money.. and because i want to keep my 1.6.. im gonna go with nitros oxide and i know that i eventually want to go with 370cc injectors with a JWT ecu.. and either nitros express or n.o.s. direct port but i HATE N.O.S! 
would anyone know of a mechanic whom i could ask all sorts of questions to that would be willing to listen too? and could anyone with a 1.6 and pumping juice.. if they could talk to me and tell me what they have done.. thanks.. Travis


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I had written a reply describing FPR purpose but this dumb site hiccupped (again) when I attempted to send. I might deign to write again, but not any time soon.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

thats happened to me too! write a couple of paragraphs, hit reply, then it asks for the user name and password. doh!

fuel press reg
How a Fuel Pressure Regulator Works and Diagnosis, from 240sx.org


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

No, the site quit responding. I couldn't get on for the next two days.


----------

